# Nutty 'N' Natural Popcorn



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty 'N' Natural Popcorn

2 tablespoons sunflower seed kernels
2 tablespoons almonds finely ground
2 tablespoons walnuts or hazelnuts finely ground
2 tablespoons wheat germ
4-6 tablespoons melted margarine or butter
1 6-ounce package (1 2/3 cups) chopped dried fruits and raisins
2 1/2 quarts popped popcorn

Finely grind sunflower kernels and nuts in a food processor or blender.
Pour melted margarine over popcorn. Sprinkle with ground nuts and wheat
germ; toss to mix. Stir in dried fruits. Yield: 3 quarts.

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

